# To Go Where No PC Has Gone Before



## wdw_ (Jan 4, 2002)

To Go Where No PC Has Gone Before

Apple's newest claim. 
I can't wait!


----------



## Dinkmeister (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmmm!  Obviously that iwalk thing wouldn't be a place pcs have not gone. 

Flat panel iMac is more viable, but I'm still skeptical about that


----------



## bewshy (Jan 4, 2002)

How many of you are REALLY exicted about another iMac with a flat panel screen?  I sure as heck ain't.





ericb


----------



## efoivx (Jan 4, 2002)

I may not personaly need an iMac but anything, ANYTHING that gets apple good press and attention and sells one more of their products is great news!

Cheers


----------



## efoivx (Jan 4, 2002)

Doh! double posted - Sorry


----------



## simX (Jan 4, 2002)

If Apple releases an iMac with a 1 GHz processor, a 17" flat panel screen, a SuperDrive, and base 512 MB of RAM for $399, that would CERTAINLY be where no PC has gone before.    Of course, something more realistic might not.  So I'm inclined to think that Apple has actually prevented the leakage of whatever breakthrough product they're about to release, and the claim that is "Beyond the rumor sites.  Way beyond" further supports this.  I just don't think anyone is going to guess what's going to come from our favorite computer company.


----------



## efoivx (Jan 4, 2002)

SimX do you ever sleep?  I don't ;-)


----------



## simX (Jan 4, 2002)

Of course I do.  Just not when you're noticing it.   I slept from 3 AM to 4 PM today.   (Well, I mean yesterday, technically.  But to me my day's not over yet.)


----------



## efoivx (Jan 4, 2002)

Found on the web, I highly doubt this is real but hey it's still fun to speculate!

iMac2
http://jupitermultimedia.com/efoivx/images/misc/imac2.jpg


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

Haha, that's the lamest fake I've ever seen... hahaha 
Oh my god, LOOK! the holes for the speakers are solid black! I guess it took about 5 minutes to make, hehe


----------



## simX (Jan 4, 2002)

I agree, that's a pretty amusing fake.  It probably didn't even take 5 minutes to make.  Just get a picture of an Apple Studio Display in that orientation from Apple's website, get a picture of the DVD Studio Pro CD from Apple's website, and get a picture of Mac OS X from Apple's website.  Then, make a speaker design using black pixels, paste it on to the two sides of the display.  Cut the CD graphic in half, rotate it, and place it at the top of the studio display picture.  Then add a small vertical line at the top of the display to indicate a microphone.  Then paste the picture of Mac OS X in the middle of the display (you probably wouldn't even have to do this as the graphic is probably already on the display from Apple's website).  Then post it.  I could probably do that in 3 minutes.


----------



## vegemite (Jan 4, 2002)

A long time ago there was a development version of an old Mac OS that ran on x86 hardware. It was OS 7 or something like that. The project was code named "Star Trek." It didn't last long, got pruned though I read that they did make some good progress. 

(I don't have a link, but I have read about this many times and it should be easy to find info online.)

Star Trek... where no man has gone before... where no PC has gone before... so, obviously, the Macworld announcement is OS X for the x86 architecture. 

OK, I don't believe this but it is always fun to speculate!


----------



## boomw (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, my money (if I had any) would be on a port of OS X that runs on Wintel boxes and AMD chips. Anyone notice that IBM has their answer to the iPod out? It's got a 10 gig hard drive?
I just took a step over to the dark side tonight: xbox. It's very very cool. Halo dominates. Batman Vengence is beautiful and fun, but difficult to control. I haven't played with the soundtrack stuff yet, I'll let you know.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bewshy _
> *How many of you are REALLY exicted about another iMac with a flat panel screen?  I sure as heck ain't.*



i am! i get the flat panel and all that other good stuff with the quality assurance of using a mac for under the price of a PowerMac G4!

i can't wait!

 

"No "PC" has gone before...hmmm"
Apple considers themselves *Personal Computers (PC)*, so PC also applies in the Macintosh world, but we always use something different... i.e. "Mac vs. PC"


----------



## davstein (Jan 4, 2002)

That is easily the best guess I've seen.


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah, I too maaybe think it's an OS X port to run on x86 chips... that'd be really cool... 

Seriously, I think A LOT more people would start using OS X then!


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boomw _
> * Anyone notice that IBM has their answer to the iPod out? It's got a 10 gig hard drive?*



Do you have a link for that?  Couldn't find any info at IBM or google.......


FaRuvius


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 4, 2002)

i don't know if this is what boomv is talking about, but D-Link recently announced a 10 gig HD equipped MP3 player similar to the iPod. it's called the Roq-It. it's not nearly as cool as the iPod, though, IMHO.

edit: oops, forgot to include the URL.
http://www.dlink.com/


----------



## davstein (Jan 4, 2002)

1. A full fledged, full power Mac running OS X and any app on a handheld

2. OS X on PC Hardware (AMD and/or Intel)

Those are both "where no PC has gone before"...


----------



## Ralph J. (Jan 4, 2002)

here's a thought...

maybe today's teaser *is* a Star Trek reference, but not a reference to Apple's "Star Trek" project (MacOS on intel), but instead referring to some type of Star Trek like device. 

well, transporters, phasers, tri-corders, warp engines and holodecks are, obviously, out of the question, but maybe a hand-held data pad (yes, a PDA of sorts) isn't so far-fetched.

a data-pad running OSX, with wireless connectivity to all the data on your desktop mac. that would be sweet.


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah, people here have good fantasy


----------



## hugheba (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah, I thought it was really strange that Apple would use the term pc, which made think they weren't referring to an Apple computer but to a Intel/AMD machine.

I've also noticed a lot of automatic support for PC branded devices I try on my apple with OSX. They usually work no problem, drivers are bundled right into OSX....

Does this mean there's been parallel development for the release of OSX onto the Intel/AMD processors?

And no matter how much we love Apple and think the hardware and OS make an Apple an Apple, will the release of OSX onto the "other platform" really hurt Apple, Inc.? Or will the upgrade from 98/ME not be to XP but to X? (for half the price, about the same if upgrading...)

Discuss amongst yourselves...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh my god...imagine Steve Jobs, standing there after presenting the new iMac, the PDA and a preview to 10.2...

"Oh...one more thing! We will release 10.2 for the PC market as well..."

THAN you can see violent Mac users! "Buh" will be the nicest thing he will hear on that day! They should put him behind a bulletproof glass if they really plan on doing this.


I don't think it will happen....


----------



## hugheba (Jan 4, 2002)

Maybe apple is referring to computers in general as PC's, Apple & Intel/AMD.

"Where no PC has gone before..."

And with a PDA, you can take to more places than a PC, more easily. Maybe it's a play on the portability of a PDA... even more portable than a laptop.

Just another one of my stabs in the dark.


----------



## themacko (Jan 4, 2002)

Apple will never in a million years release OSX for x86 hardware.  Why?  Because Apple doesn't make it's money with it's OS, it makes the huge majority of it's profit by selling the hardware (computers).  If they release OSX for Intel based machines, no one (minus the hardcores) would buy an Apple computer.  

Why would they when you can get [basically] the same thing for less money?  IE;  Some lamo can build a PC from scratch for like $600 (with no money going to Apple) or he could by a similar Power Mac for $1600 (with lotsa money going to Apple).  It would just be financial suicide.

Besides that, I don't think Steve-O would want OSX to be run on crappy hardware that Apple would in turn have to offer support for.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 4, 2002)

[joke]
Ha Ha Ha! You fools!

The answer is simple. Obviously it is a Star Trek reference and The Joy Of Tech web site got it exactly right!






[/joke]


----------



## ksv (Jan 4, 2002)

hehe


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

i, for one, would appreciate the built in coffee maker. set it to brew for a certain time and both my javas are ready by the time i am


----------



## boomw (Jan 4, 2002)

Here's the link to the IBM page. It looks neat, but it's not nearly as elegant as the iPod.
http://www.storage.ibm.com/hdd/prod/travelstar.htm
IBM link


----------



## AlanCE (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Apple will never in a million years release OSX for x86 hardware.  Why?  Because Apple doesn't make it's money with it's OS, it makes the huge majority of it's profit by selling the hardware (computers).*



They can still make the same money on hardware. If they make their Intel/AMD based systems proprietary (i.e. ROMs and such which are required to make the system work) then they are still the sole supplier of hardware. The CPUs would be cheaper though so the X86 macs would be cheaper than today's crop of PPC macs.


----------



## themacko (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm sure that would void some kind of contract between Apple and Motorola.


----------



## simX (Jan 4, 2002)

PLEASE don't post a link to an MP3 player if it doesn't have a FireWire connection.    All of those MP3 players that only use USB are totally worthless, and I wouldn't get one for the life of me.  The one reason that tipped me to the iPod instead of any other one is FireWire.


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

true apple doesn't make their money with software. but M$ does and look how succesful they are. If apple could capture even 25% of their market, that would be big bucks and apple would then be making more money all the way around. the current anti trust issues with M$ might be setting the stage for this to have possibility for success whereas before M$ controled all the major pc manufacturers. this idea is not so silly or absurd.

one guy's thought for the day


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2002)

X on PC ? And how will Apple make money ?

They tried to open the HW and started to loose a lot of money. The first thing that Steve made when he came back on board was to cancel all these deals and come back to single source hardware. And they came back to profitability.

No, there must be something else... that we don't know yet. Unless this is just crap to have us listening to Steve Gods on Monday... we'll now pretty soon.


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

math is one of my weak points but lets just say $100 a pop for the os times, oh lets be conservative and say 1 million people buying it in first 6 months = 100 million dollars revenue.  do you think it would have cost more than that to develop?

my guess is steve could get a helicopter too after that.


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/240.html is sooo hot.  I would die for a girl like this.


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2002)

Apple shares total value is currently $8.3G. Making $100M with that is nothing ! 

They currently sell for $1.4G per quarter with a COGS of $1G, this make $400M of margin. They will not kill it to make only $100M.

But having XP on Apple HW would boost sales, and margin !


----------



## allengoodman (Jan 4, 2002)

Ed, if you were curious MS makes very little money off the consumer market.

So the idea to think that they would make a lot of profit from the sale of OS X on X86 is just plain silly. And if they even attempted to ask Dell, IBM or another manufacturer they would be turned down on the spot.


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

ok, so i'm not a fiinancial whiz either. sosumi.

i personally can't imagine that every little 100m, and again i think i was being conservative, wouldn't help. but you guys are probably a lot more financially in the know so i'll shut up about something i admit i really don't know enough about.


----------



## simX (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/240.html is sooo hot.  I would die for a girl like this. *



Puh-LEEZE.  At least go for one that evangelizes Macs, not some open-source (whoop-de-do), un-usable operating system.


----------



## allengoodman (Jan 4, 2002)

What's your beef with open source? And why is Linux un-"sable"?


----------



## Dradts (Jan 4, 2002)

They have pretty cool beenies wit "MacGenius" or a "Young Steve Jobs" and a fan on them  

I'll get me one... right now....


----------

